
If The Problem Were American Schools, Asian Children Would Be Failing as Well - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/if-the-problem-were-simply-sub-standard-american-schools-asian-and-indian-kids-would-be-doing-poorly-as-well
======
Unseelie
Uhm, Indian kids are Asian kids...Asian American kids, anyhow. Just saying.

